# Léger lag sur atv2 pour les films 720p



## davidcaro2 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je post car j ai un soucis depuis mon achat de l atv2.
Je vais essayer de détailler au maximum.
J ai un atv2 non jailbreaké et je ne souhaite pas le faire.
J ai mes films (fait avec handbrake ou pavtube imedia) entièrement compatible avec iTunes : format mp4, 1280x720, bitrate 2600kbps, audio stéréo 160kbps..... Bref entièrement et PARFAITEMENT lisible sur iTunes .
Lorsque je les lis sur mon ATV2, il se produit à intervalle régulier (peut etre 30s) un léger " deçrochage", une sorte de lag, à peine perceptible, mais le problème c est que je le vois et ça me m ennui un peu 
Ce phénomène n existe pas lors de la lecture dans iTunes, ou lors de la lecture sur l iPad.
ITunes me certifie que je suis au bon format, car si je clique dans " créer une version iPad ou Atv", il me dit que c est inutile.
la lecture des films en location HD via ATV2 fonctionne parfaitement. 
Je ne pense pas avoir de problème de débit , car n ayant pas de problème sur la location. D ailleurs j ai même essayé de passer mon atv2 en ethernet et le problème est le même.
Le lecture de mes autres films au même bitrate mais en 720x576 fonctionne parfaitement.
J ai essayé de baisser le bitrate mais la qualité en souffre.
Ça fait beaucoup , mais avez vous des astuces pour éliminer ce léger 
Par pitié ne me parlez pas de xbmc ou autre, je préfère la solution officielle, car j y suis passé et j en ai marre de bidouiller à chaque MAJ. ;-)
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Décembre 2011)

Le format (obtenu avec Handbrake) idéal pour lire sur le TV via l'ATV2 est le ".m4v"
As tu essayé ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (6 Décembre 2011)

Oui,  j ai dit mp4 mais c est bien des fichiers m4v que j ai ( obtenu avec handbrake), c est une erreur de ma part.J ai aussi des mp4 obtenus avec pavtube mais c est pareil, même soucis .
D ailleurs je suis pas sur qu il y ai une différence entre les 2 formats.


----------

